
Hong Kong’s protesters created their own “national anthem” - bokieie
https://www.vox.com/2019/9/12/20862441/hong-kong-protesters-national-anthem-china
======
safanycom
Some similar musical collaboration, resistance and anonymity in the Iranian
Revolution

For example:

Witness History - Musicians of the Iranian Revolution, 28/01/2019
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w3cswsjy](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/w3cswsjy)
[https://podtail.se/podcast/witness/musicians-of-the-
iranian-...](https://podtail.se/podcast/witness/musicians-of-the-iranian-
revolution/)

